# Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328

## Ktravaglini

Here's what I've done:

-Contacted Broadcom (Lead to HP)

-Contacted HP (Could not find Driver)

I've also looked at NDISwrapper but am unable to find the correct driver for my device.  Most of the Broadcom drivers here are either 4306 or 4318, with one 4320.  I just wanted to know if their was a specific driver I should usse with NDISwrapper or if this would suffice.  I cannot try in a gentoo environment right now as all I have is access to wireless, which can only be used by windows.  I want to get as much research done as possible though, so that when i have access to a hard line I will be able to quickly get wifi support up.

EDIT: This should be moved down a forum to Hardware...missed it sorry

----------

## pappy_mcfae

How can you not find the correct driver for your device when you JUST said you can get to your wireless via Windoze? If you can get there through Windoze, you already have the driver you need!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Ktravaglini

I cannot find it on the list of known compatible drivers.  I was wondering if use the 4318 driver on the list or use my drivers exe

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Use drivers.exe, or whatever the Windoze driver is called. The 4318 driver will not work with a 4328 adapter. You will only need the .inf and .sys files that make it work. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## zouzou85

I have the same card as you and I got it working with this driver

Also, for more info, try this from the wiki.

@ pappy: The driver provided by the computer manufacurer doesn't always work with NDISwrapper. Another limitation of the NDISwrapper hack, unfortunately.  :Sad: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm glad I didn't face that problem.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## zouzou85

Yeah,

I can't wait to have the native b43 driver support my card, so i can do a lot of the good stuff with the card (including aircrack), but until then, i am waiting!

----------

## Ktravaglini

Ya I actually tried to install ndiswrapper...unfortunately it isn't compatible in with .24 so I downgraded to .22 and it still doesn't work  :Razz: 

I have a topic in kernel and hardware about it.  This whole thing is making me question whether buying a new wifi card would be easier  :Razz: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're going to run into problems no matter which road you take. Setting up wireless for Linux can be a real P.I.T.A! Generally speaking, ndiswrapper makes the process a hell of a lot easier. You just happened to get unlucky with your wireless adapter.

It's not just the range of hardware available, and the lack of Linux native drivers. I sometimes get the feeling that wireless isn't a major kernel developer's priority. At least it seems that way. The only people who get Linux wireless up and running right are people who've had the misfortune to have spent days trying to make things work.

It took me two weeks to weed through the documentation to set wireless up under Slackware 11. After I got that first install working, I never had a problem with installs again. But boy howdy, that first one was an unqualified bee-otch!

So hang in there. You're doing worlds better than I did...partly because I didn't ask, and partly because even when I did, wireless was still not quite there, so few people had tackled it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## zouzou85

 *Ktravaglini wrote:*   

> Ya I actually tried to install ndiswrapper...unfortunately it isn't compatible in with .24 so I downgraded to .22 and it still doesn't work 
> 
> I have a topic in kernel and hardware about it.  This whole thing is making me question whether buying a new wifi card would be easier 

 

Ndiswrapper installed just fine for my .24 kernel (24-r8 to be exact). But i had to enable '~amd64' in package.keywords. (use '~x86' if using that arch). 

give it a try, if that doesn't work, i don't know what would. 

P.S.: also don't forget to uninstall b43 or bcm43xx modules if you got them.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Read this article, and this one, and tell me how you made it work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## IvanMajhen

 *zouzou85 wrote:*   

> Yeah,
> 
> I can't wait to have the native b43 driver support my card, so i can do a lot of the good stuff with the card (including aircrack), but until then, i am waiting!

 

Aircrack-ng (from svn) works nice with new driver on bcm4318. You can now be at the same time connected to your network and collect packages. Arpreplay-ng can inject about 500 packages per sec.  And it cracks key with 40 000 ivs in ptw mode. It works better than on my rt73, rt2561 and rtl8180.

----------

## zouzou85

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

>  *zouzou85 wrote:*   Yeah,
> 
> I can't wait to have the native b43 driver support my card, so i can do a lot of the good stuff with the card (including aircrack), but until then, i am waiting! 
> 
> Aircrack-ng (from svn) works nice with new driver on bcm4318. You can now be at the same time connected to your network and collect packages. Arpreplay-ng can inject about 500 packages per sec.  And it cracks key with 40 000 ivs in ptw mode. It works better than on my rt73, rt2561 and rtl8180.

 

but my Broadcom4328 isn't supported by the native driver.

----------

